# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  دعونا نطور انفسنا في الإنجليزية

## عاشق السيستاني

فكرة حبيت اطرحها عنوانها الموجود اعلاه وهي بأن كل واحد يكتب كلمة او جملة اوقطعة والي بعده يترجمها وادا في غلط الي بعده يحاول يصححها 
اول واحد بابدا انا كلمة سهلة اتوقع كلكم تعرفوها 
book

----------


## طفلهـ بريئهـ

كتاب 
مشكور أخويـ  عاشق السستاني ع المرور

----------


## قمر دنياي

فكره رائعة 

مشكورين 

beautiful

----------


## عاشق السيستاني

ههههههههههههه 
سهلة 
تعني جميل 
ومعناها بالانجليزيي oppsite ugly

----------


## عاشق السيستاني

الكلمة الجديد  fox

----------


## Hussain.T

ثعلب

فكره حلوه كثير

اتمنى يصير تفاعل

تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

مراااااااااااحب
حلوه الفكره 
يعطيك الله ألف عافيه 
بس وين السؤال ؟؟!
كل الود

----------


## عاشق العسكري

حبيت أشارك وياكم 
هموسة السؤال من عندي مو من عند شبل 
الكلمة بسيطة مرة
swimming

----------


## همسة ألم

هههههههههههههههه
تسلم أخوي 
الجواب : السباحة

----------


## همسة ألم

للي بعدي 
cat ??

----------


## عاشق العسكري

بسيطة واجد
المعنى : هر أو قط أو بلهجتنا سنور 
يسلمو خية
للي بعديmix

----------


## Hussain.T

> بسيطة واجد
> المعنى : هر أو قط أو بلهجتنا سنور 
> يسلمو خية
> للي بعديmix



اعتقد 

يخلط

اللي بعدي tent

----------


## looovely

ســــــــلام,,
  والله الفكرة حلوووووة وكأنك تقرا أفكاري 
      كنت باحطها في قسم المسابقات لأن فيها فايده واجد
                بلا هدره واجد والأجابه على طول 
                        هي خيم أو عسكر 
                 اممممممممم كلمه صعبه عشان تستفيدو
                     Ignorant>>تموت في الأنجلش
                 شكلي باعسكر هني,,يالله ترجمو ياشطار

----------


## همسة ألم

على ما أعتقد جاهل 
للي بعدي أمممممم
Interested

----------


## looovely

تفاعل واهتمام
            كلمة Ibises

----------


## عاشق العسكري

أتوقع حارس صح أو خطأ
إن كانت صح أعطيكم هذي الكلمة meek
مشكورة looovely?على الطرح
تحياتي...

----------


## همسة ألم

أعتقد حلـــــيم أو وديـــــــع 
للي بعدي 
Heart؟؟

----------


## سماءك حلمي

heart<<< القلب 

للي بعدي 

trousseau

----------


## همسة ألم

على مأعتقد 
جهاز العروس

إذا كانت صح 
للي بعدي 
truth

----------


## looovely

حقيقة
               معنى,,wacky

----------


## كبرياء

*هل معنـآهـآ سخيـــف ..؟؟!*

*لعبهـ حلووهـ مرررهـ ..* 
*طيب أنـآ بحط ..* 

*Pride ؟؟*

----------


## sweetsoul

والله فكره خليوه عاشق 
اتوقع معنى الكلمة الفخر 
واني كلمتي encouraging

----------


## همسة ألم

> والله فكره خليوه عاشق 
> 
> اتوقع معنى الكلمة الفخر 
> 
> واني كلمتي encouraging



 اتوقع  تشجيع 
للي بعدي car??
سهله مو

----------


## عاشق العسكري

أنا أعرف أنا
سيارة
للي بعدي
poor
يسلمو 
تحياتي...

----------


## همسة ألم

فقير 
للي بعدي
smart

----------


## كبرياء

*نــــــــــــآآعمـ ..* 
*طيب ...* 

*show*

----------


## همسة ألم

> *نــــــــــــآآعمـ ..*
> 
> * عفوا خيه بس خطأ* 
> *معناها ذكي*  
> *طيب ...*  
> 
> *show*
> *عرض أو يظهر* 
> *للي بعدي* 
> *school??*



..

----------


## أعشق أمي

بصراحة أنا أكره أنطقها بس يلا
مدرسة 
للي بعدي
street

----------


## عاشق العسكري

أتوقع شارع أو طريق
للي بعدي
grass
تحياتي...

----------


## عاشق العسكري

أتوقع طريق أو شارع
للي بعدي 
grass
تحياتي...

----------


## همسة ألم

أتوقع  عشب أخضر 
للي بعدي
fun ??

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد*

*fun تعني ممتع أو مسلي ..*


*meteor*

----------


## همسة ألم

نيزك 
للي بعدي 
Bear

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطآهرين ..،*

*Bear تعني دُب ..،*


*مآذا تعني كلمة see saw..؟*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

شاهد منشارا" ..

اللي بعدي..

Fan

----------


## عاشق العسكري

أتوقع مروحة 
إذا كانت صح
للي بعدي 
sleep

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد ..،*


*SeeSaw = لعبة للأطفآل عآدة توجد في الحدآئق* 

*سألت الوآلدة عن اسمهآ بالعربي قآلت الميزآن <----- الي تكون مثل الخشبة وكل شخص يقعد عند جهة و وآحد يرتفع والآخر ينزل ..*

*أتمنى يكون قصدي وضح :)*


*sleep = نوم*



*skills*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

وضح قصدك عزيزتي ..

المهارات ..

اللي بعدي ..

pool

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد ..،*


*pool = مسبح / حوض سبآحه*


*destruction*

*عآد أتمنى السبيلينق صح <---- احيآناً أخربهآ*

----------


## عاشق العسكري

ممكن تكون
إتجاهات أو وصف لشي
أنتظر التصحيح
تحياتي...

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد ..،*

*أخوي .. معنى الكلمة ( الدمآر )*

*النطق متشآبهـ مع المعنى الي ذكرتهـ ( مع اختلآف بعض الأحرف )*

*ولكن كتآبتهآ تكون على هـ النحو*


*Description = وصف* 
 

*  worm ..مآ معنى كلمة*

----------


## عاشق العسكري

مشكوووورة خيه على التصحيح
المعنى
دودة

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
امممم 
مافي سؤال ؟؟
طيب
للي بعدي 
pain ؟؟

----------


## حكايا الشموع

الألم ..

اللي بعدي ..^_^

comfort

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*الراحه*

*feel*
*للي بعدي*

----------


## همسة ألم

شعور
للي بعدي
bay

----------


## عاشق العسكري

ممكن تكون خليج
للي بعدي 
galaxy

----------


## حكايا الشموع

المجرة .. 

اللي بعدي ..

skirt

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبا ...
معناه تنوره
للي بعدي 
torment???

----------


## حكايا الشموع

العذاب ..

اللي بعدي ..

nap

----------


## عاشق العسكري

غفوة(نوم قليل)
للي بعدي
chef

----------


## حكايا الشموع

كبير الطباخين .. ^_^
اللي بعدي ..
document

----------


## نيزك الحب

مستند



اللي بعدي

feet

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
قدم 
للي بعدي 
crazy ??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

مجنون ..
اللي بعدي ..
button

----------


## همسة ألم

مراااااااحب 
( زر )
للي بعدي love ??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

الحب .. ^_^

اللي بعدي ..

Tears

----------


## همسة ألم

دموع 
للي بعدي 
grief??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

الحزن ..

اللي بعدي ..

font

----------


## همسة ألم

للخط للي بعدي 
tired???

----------


## حكايا الشموع

متعب ..

اللي بعدي ..
shy

----------


## همسة ألم

خجول للي بعدي  cut??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

القطع ..

اللي بعدي ..

direct ؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

مباشر 
للي بعدي 
food ^ ـــــــــ *

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*الطعام ..*

*اللي بعدي ..*

*Fork*

----------


## همسة ألم

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــلام 
كـــــــــــ عام وأنتم بخير ـــــــــــــل
من العايدين السعيدين ,,
fork = شوكة 
tears = ???

----------


## حكايا الشموع

عيدكم مبااااااااااارك ..^______^
tears=الدموع 
funny= ???

----------


## abbaso0oh

السلام عليكم عيدكم مبارك (كل عام وانتم بخير)

funny=ممتع او مضحك

touch=???????

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها اتصال 
للي بعدي  :bigsmile: 
moon ??

----------


## sweetsoul

قمر 
اللي بعدي inflammation ??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

الإلتهاب ..
اللي بعدي ..
defends

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد ..،*


*يدآفع .. أو مدآفعه ../*


*decade*

----------


## همسة ألم

العقد ,,
للي بعدي ,,
Giraffe

----------


## التعبان 11

مشكورين على الفكرة   :wacko:

----------


## حكايا الشموع

الزرافه ..
اللي بعدي ..
Wife= ؟؟؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

زوجـــــــــــــة ,,
للي بعدي ,,
Husband = ؟؟  :bigsmile:

----------


## حكايا الشموع

الزوج .. ^_^
اللي بعدي ..
romantic

----------


## !..قلب طفلة..!

*الله ـم صل ِ على محمد وآل محمد ..،*

*يعني رومنسية :D*

*nephew*

----------


## 7mode

_الصراحه مش عارف هههه_ 
_الي بعدي responsibility_

----------


## حرم السيد

*nephew يعني ابن الاخ او الاخت* 

*و responsibility يعني مسؤوليه* 




*طيب* 

*building* 

*?*

----------


## 7mode

*building يعني بناء* 
*الي بعدي* 
*miracle??*

----------


## عاشق السيستاني

شكراً لتفاعلكم ويا موضوعي الكلمة سهلة واجد معناها معجزة 
طيب ويش معنا produce

----------


## حرم السيد

produce 

يعني ينتج .. 


product

----------


## جنة كربلاء

*كتاب*
*We need mor word about English *********

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

*هذه الكلمة لبنات ثاني ثانوي من * 
*ال word study * 

*يالله*

*deal with*

----------


## سيناريو

*يتعامل مع* 

*مامعنى* 
*realy?*

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

*بالتأكيد* 
*أو* 
*بالفعل* 
*ماني متأكده* 
*طيب*  
*simble*
*?؟*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_كلمتك فيها خطأ أعتقد قصدك (simple)_
_معناها:بسيط_
_وكلمتي impossible_
_كلمة بسيطة_
_مشكورين على الموضوع المفيد_
_تحيايتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

سلام,,
معنتها مستحيل 
طيب للي بعدي
Humility
والله بسيطة 
وشو معناها

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناه:ا التواضع_
_كلمتي:dangerous_
_تحياتي_

----------


## جنون الذكريات

> _معناه:ا التواضع_
> 
> _كلمتي:dangerous_
> 
> _تحياتي_



 
معناهاا : خطر 

فكرة حلووووه

كلمتي : sweet الكل يعرفهاا هع

----------


## حكايا الشموع

حلو ..
اللي بعدي ..
senseless

----------


## جنون الذكريات

> حلو ..
> اللي بعدي ..
> senseless



 
معناهاااا : بلا شعور

كلمتي : rood

اكرر شكري لصاحب الومضوع مررره حلووو

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
موضوع جميل
عاد خيه منى قلبي
مادورتي الا معنى هالكلمه
ROOD= صليب
طيب ويش يعني
Attractive

ويسلمو عالموضوع المفيد
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:جذاب_
_كلمتي:principal_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها
مدير أو الرئيسي
للي بعدي 
tired ??

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:تعبان_
_كلمتي:spy_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
الجاسوس
للي بعدي 
 Smiled؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:ابتسامة_
_كلمتي:chalk_
_وين باقي الأعضاء!_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

اممممممممممممم
اتوقع معناتها 
طباشير
إد كانت صح 
للي بعدي 
Handsome؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:وسيم_
_هذي وحدة من صفاتي ههه_
_كلمتي:carpenter_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

ههههههههه
يمكن وانا ويش دراني
معناتها
نجار
للي بعدي 
؟؟Karim

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_karim!!!!!!!!_
_تأكدي منها أعتقد فيها غلط (ما أدري)_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

مادري بس متأكده منها
معناتها كريم 
طيب 
للي بعدي 
rose

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:وردة_
_كلمتي:jealous_
_تحاتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
غيـــــور 
للي بعدي 
Sensitive؟؟

----------


## أبو سلطان

حساس  

اللي بعدي

Conscious

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:الضمير_
_كلمتي:translator_
_تحياتي_

----------


## عرش السماء

معناها :..مترجم ..

كلمة :moral 

???

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:القصد أو المغزى_
_كلمتي__:care_
_تحياتي_

----------


## عرش السماء

*معناها :عناية ..*

*الكلمة :atitude*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_عرش السماء_
_متأكدة أن كلمتك صح ما فيها خطأ؟_
_تحياتي_

----------


## حرم السيد

well bader,, you're right .. there is a spelling mistake in that word


the correct one is 

attitude

and its meaning is 


موقف .. سلوكـ .. طريقهـ .. او وضع جسماني حتى ..! 


my word is ~{ respiratory

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_                مشكور حرم السيد على الايضاح                                        معناها:بواسطة التنفس أو تنفسي_
_كلمتي:silver_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
فضي
للي بعدي 
Miserable؟؟

----------


## نوور القمر

يائس ..
اللي بعدي ..
soul

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:الروح_
_كلمتي:counselor_
_تحياتي_

----------


## حرم السيد

مستشـــار 

والكلمهـ اللي اخترتهـا لكمـ 



Chronic 





و 

عفواً بس انـا حبيت اوضح معنى كلمة conscious

معنـاهـا .. مدركـ او واعي ..

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:طويل الزمن أو مزمن_
_كلمتي:salt_
_تحياتي_

----------


## king of love

ملح


كلمة :  school

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:مدرسة_
_كلمتي:useful_
_تحياتي_

----------


## عاشق العسكري

معناتها 
مفيد 
ويش معناه 
Successful ؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:ناجح أو بنجاح_
_كلمتي:international_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

أني اتوقع مو أكيد 
معناتها 
وطني أو رسمي 
إذا كانت صح للي بعدي 
Spoon ؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_اي صح هي معناها دولي_
_معناها:ملعقة_
_كلمتي:railway_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

هههه
كنت شاكه فيها 
اشوه صح 
طيب 
معناتها  
السكك الحديدية
للي بعدي 
Test ؟؟

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_يسلموااااااا موضوع حلو_

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:اختبار_
_يالله كلمة صعبة ها المرة_
_environment_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها بيئة بصراااحة الكلمة مرة بسيطة أقصد صعبة  
طيب للي بعدي كلمة مررررررررررة صعبة 
sick??

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_بلا سخرية أحسن ...._
_معناها:مريض_
_كلمتي:overuse_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
الإفراط
للي بعدي 
Lissa؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_ها الكلمة من وين جاية_ 
_متأكدة الكتابة صحيحة_
_تحياتي_

----------


## عبدالحليم

والله مني عارف ايش معناها  
هي مني كمان جمله حلوه
Is no cure for love, only love you more

----------


## همسة ألم

أخوي بدر 
أني متأكده منها 
وأني مااحط كلمة مو متأكده منها 
معناتها زعلان 
طيب للي بعدي 
Respect ؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:التقدير والاحترام_
_كلمتي:professional_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها الموظفون المهنيونللي بعدي Sorry؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:اعتذار_ 
_كلمتي:requirement_
_تحياتي_

----------


## .moon.

ماعرف شنو المعنى اتمنى للي بعدي يجاوب انا عندي كلمة
هي: delicious صعبة اشوي خخ

----------


## همسة ألم

الكلمه الاولى 
اتوقع يحتاج أو محتاج 
الكلمه الثانيه 
لذييييييييييييييييذ 
طيب للي بعدي
Thanks؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:الشكر_
_كلمتي:intelligent_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
ذكـــــــــي
للي بعدي 
Genius؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:أنا عبقري_
_كلمتي:the smartest_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
ذكي أو الاذكى
وطبعا هذي صفه من صفاتي 
ههه
طيب للي بعدي 
Attractive؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

:weird:  ول ول 
من زمان وماحد جاوب عليها ,,,
الكلمة مو صعبة 
ماحد يعرفها ؟؟؟ :huh: 
خلاص بكره باغيرها إذا ماحد
عرفها وباجيب ليكم واحده 
تتكون من ثلاث حرووف 
بس  :wacko:

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:جذاب_
_كلمتي:stimulate_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
حفز أو يحفز للي بعديمزي ماوعدتكم 3 حرووف Tea؟؟ على مااعتقد بسيطة  :amuse:

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:شاي_
_كلمتي:coffee_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
قهوه 
للي بعدي
water??  :amuse:

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:ماء_
_كلمتي:juice_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام 
معناتها عصير
طيب للي بعدي 
apple??

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:تفاحة_
_كلمتي:onion_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
بصـــــــل 
طيب للي بعدي 
هذا شعور الكل يشعر به 
Boring ؟؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:الملل_
_كلمتي:ugly_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها قبيــــــــح 
للي بعدي 
hate ؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:الكره_
_كلمتي:pretty_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها
جميل
للي بعدي 
Care ؟؟

----------


## نوور القمر

*عنايه ..*
*اللي بعدي ..*
*recommended*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

*أظن معناها ما أدري أنا ما أعرف إنقلش*
*recommended= وصية* 
*المهم إذا صحيحة إجابتي* 
*كلمتي rest*
*شكرا ً*

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
إستراحة 
طيب للي بعدي 
Hard ؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:صعب_
_كلمتي:embarrass_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
إحراج 
طيب للي بعدي 
shy ???

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:خجول_
_كلمتي:response_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

مو متأكده 
بس أتوقع معناتها رد
طيب إذا كانت صح  
للي بعدي ؟؟Sensitive

----------


## حكايا الشموع

Sensitive = حساس 
اللي بعدي ..  
jealous

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:غيور_
_كلمتي:ride_
_تحياتي_

----------


## Abu Mahdi

خخخ اضن ان معناها
يمتطي. يركب. يقود
كلمتي irresistible

----------


## نوور القمر

irresistible  = لايقاوم  
my word is  
>>>> 
upright

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*upright = عمودياً
next
teen

*

----------


## نوور القمر

*teen = مراهق
اللي بعدي
sadness
*

----------


## hope

*sadness = الحزن*

*to next*

*successful*

*؟؟*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*successful = ناجح 
next**
filter

*

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
تصفيه 
للي بعدي 
buffer??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

buffer = الحاجز

للي بعدي 

\

\

bloody

----------


## hope

*bloody= دآمي*



*next*
*

**troubles*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

troubles = الصعوبات او المشاكل


next

poem

----------


## hope

*poem = قصيده* 

*next ،،*


*glad*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

glad = مسرور
next
orbit

----------


## همسة ألم

الســــــــلام
معناتها 
مدار أو دار
طيب 
للي بعدي 
happy??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

happy = سعيد 

اللي بعدي

\

/

\

      saw

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها منشار او 
نشر 
للي بعدي 
way??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

way = الطريق 

اللي بعدي

beach

----------


## عوامي مغترب

اوووه شكلي برتز هنا

الله يعينكم علي

اشكر راعي المسابقه والله انه حلوه ومفيده

beach=شاطئ

الي بعدي


kidnapper

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
خاطف او طماع 
للي بعدي separation؟؟؟

----------


## حكايا الشموع

separation = الإفتراق


next

(:

soul

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
روح 
للي بعدي Meeting؟؟؟

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*meeting = الإجتماع


*   promise

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
الوعــد
طيب 
للي بعدي 
sink ??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

sink = المغسله

8

8


8

*bee*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:نحلة_
_كلمتي:detective_
_تحياتي الحارة..._

----------


## عاشق العسكري

_:detective_

_معناتها_
_مخبر ,, رجل بليسي_ 
_next_ 
_made ??_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
صنع 
طيب للي بعدي 
mint??

----------


## حكايا الشموع

mint =النعناع

7


7


7


Parents

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
الآباء
طيب 
للي بعدي 
؟؟Understanding
ترى بسيطة حدها

----------


## حكايا الشموع

understanding = الفهم

اللي بعدي

local

----------


## دموع الماضي

*Local = محلي - موضعي* 

*behavior ؟؟*

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
سلوك
طيب للي بعدي
holiday؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_المعنى:اجازة_
_كلمتي:blender_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

*معناتها* 
*خلاط*
*طيب* 
*للي بعدي* 
*END* 
*أو* 
*THE End*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

أولا أقول الموضوع مفيد جددددا .. كلمات ولأول مرة أعرفها ..

يجزاك ألف خيــر عالطرح الرائع

والأعضاء بعد اللي ما قصروا

معناتها .. النهاية

intersting

تحيااتي

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_المعنى:ممتع_
_الكلمة:cramped_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

أمممم 
مو متأكده من المعنى 
ضيق ..
إذا كانت صح 
فكلمتي هي 
Fear ؟؟

----------


## بدر الشرقية

المعنى:الخوف
كلمتي:naging
تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

*معناتها متذمر أو متضايق* 
*طيب* 
*كلمتي تشبهني >> خخخخ*
*sweet ؟؟*

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معانها:حلاوة أو حلو_
_كلمتي:drama_
_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها 
دراما " مسرحية "
طيب 
للي بعدي
صفة مو جوده في أغلب الرجااااااال >> هههه
_Hungry_

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:جائع_

_كلمتي:reservation_

_تحياتي_

----------


## همسة ألم

معناتها : 
إضمار أو تحفظ 
طيب للي بعدي :
quick ???

----------


## بدر الشرقية

_معناها:سريعا أو بسرعة_

_كلمتي:daring_

_تحياتي_

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*daring = جريء*

*اللي بعدي ..*

*due to*

----------


## همسة ألم

*معناتها* 
*بسبب أو* *بمقتضى واجب*
*طيب للي بعدي* 
*Tests  >>>>>>>*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*tests = الإختبارات*

*اللي بعدي*

*backwardness*

----------


## همسة ألم

_معناتها التخلف او  ضعف_ 
_طيب للي بعدي_ 
_hard??_

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*Hard* 

*قاسي او صلب* 

*اللي بعدي*

*sunset*

----------


## اميرة البحور

suhset>>.معناها غروب الشمس......
zepar

----------


## همسة ألم

أمممم 
مااعرفت معناها 
دورت عليها في المترجم مالقيت 
يمكن ناقص حرف لوشي ؟؟

----------


## كبرياء

مرآإأحب ...}
طيب مآ نوقف .. 


Graft  ؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

*مرحبــا* 
*تسلمي كبرياااء* 
*معناه الكلمه* 
*يطعم أو إبتزاز* 
*طيب للي بعدي* 
*crown ??*

----------

